# Good starting MSQ, VE and Spark table



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has a decent running MSQ, VE and Spark table they could send me for my megasquirt. I'm running MS2 extra on a 9a 2.0L 16v NA stock 1.8t injectors. Also if anyone has some pointers for me to follow for start up and tuning. I've got spark on all 4 Cyl 230-250 cranking RPM, TPS is working great. Tunerstudio says my req fuel is 15.8 based on 1984 cc, 210.2 cc/min inj flow and afr of 14.7 Does that seem normal?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jimmys2.5 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a decent running MSQ, VE and Spark table they could send me for my megasquirt. I'm running MS2 extra on a 9a 2.0L 16v NA stock 1.8t injectors. Also if anyone has some pointers for me to follow for start up and tuning. I've got spark on all 4 Cyl 230-250 cranking RPM, TPS is working great. Tunerstudio says my req fuel is 15.8 based on 1984 cc, 210.2 cc/min inj flow and afr of 14.7 Does that seem normal?


Required fuel sounds pretty close but are you sure the injectors are 210s? Many (most) 1.8T injectors are 30lb/hr. I've got a base MSQ for a 1.8l 16V if you want to PM me you email.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Prof315 said:


> Required fuel sounds pretty close but are you sure the injectors are 210s? Many (most) 1.8T injectors are 30lb/hr. I've got a base MSQ for a 1.8l 16V if you want to PM me you email.


Pm'd


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I got the base tune thanks for that one, and I've got a good understanding of how I'm setting the timing. The injector PN is 0-280-150-477 There are 2 flow rates given for them one has 20lbs, 210.2 cc the other has 22 lbs 240 cc Not sure which one I have. When I plug the numbers in it give me a req fuel of 13.8 

Just really started to play with getting the engine to idle today It seems to catch, sputter for a sec and die. I may have the timing set wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jimmys2.5 said:


> Ok I got the base tune thanks for that one, and I've got a good understanding of how I'm setting the timing. The injector PN is 0-280-150-477 There are 2 flow rates given for them one has 20lbs, 210.2 cc the other has 22 lbs 240 cc Not sure which one I have. When I plug the numbers in it give me a req fuel of 13.8
> 
> Just really started to play with getting the engine to idle today It seems to catch, sputter for a sec and die. I may have the timing set wrong but I don't think so.


 Use the 210 cc value. And you may need to add some additional ASE or even more fuel in the lower left corner of the VE table.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Prof315 said:


> Use the 210 cc value. And you may need to add some additional ASE or even more fuel in the lower left corner of the VE table.


 Ok I'll try that in a bit I've been letting the battery charge up a bit to double check my timing 

changed the cc value from 240 to 210cc bumped my req fuel to 15.9


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got it started


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Pressed the wrong button. So got it to idle. Ran some data logging too. Seemed to idle rock solid at 930 rpm. One strange thing though, the dizzy seems to be set strange. 










I set up everything right.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Change the capture edge in ignition options from rising to falling.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I set the ignition capture to "falling egde" and then followed the directions on the mega manual for the set timing. I started the motor (kinda guessing where 6 degrees would be) cranked up and adjusted it. The dizzy now looks like its proper. My question now is as far as setting the timing should it be fixed at 6 degrees then adjusted to the 6 degree mark on the flywheel or fixed at zero and adjust to the 6 degree mark on the fly. I also should probly hook up an O2 sensor too and figuring out Data logs. fun times:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

You want the fixed timing to match what you read with the timing light. An O2 sensor is really not an optional part if you hope to tune things correctly.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh I know. I have a narrow band to hook up I just need the wide band to get ordered. I was just excited that it even ran!!!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jimmys2.5 said:


> Oh I know. I have a narrow band to hook up I just need the wide band to get ordered. I was just excited that it even ran!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

So its idling (around 13-1500) a bit I'm working on bringing that down. I'm figuring out my GM IAC right now or if I can't do that then I'll try out a bosch one I guess. Anyway I've been playing with some data logging and other things and I notice that every now and then my PW drops to 0% and I don't know why. Here's a pic of the graph 










And LC-1 wide band is ordered also:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

For starters you have some serious noise in your rpm signal. Max rpm shows over 21000!


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even notice that at all. At first glance I thought that was just 2100 which made since I revved it up a few times. Which signal lines are most important to shield from noise? Obviously RPM is one. What about O2, TPS, CLT and MAT? I did find adding a little ASE helped out starting. Looking through I also have to reconfigure my Coolant and air temp sensors. There is no way its 89 degrees in my garage. I live in WA. So time to start figuring out easytherm. 

I also think I have a ground issue. If I look farther along my log, the Bat voltage drops severely on start up. Running I've got 13.2 to 14 volts. I've noticed that the main battery neg cable gets warm. Its Super old and oxidized. Again new one in hand and ready to be installed. I'll also clean up any old grounds I come across while I'm there.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

So today I took care of a few issues. First was the noise problem. I put the shielding cover on the dizzy and made sure all of the hall sender wires were clear. Installed a brand new Neg battery cable. Wow it made a difference in the way it cranks thats for sure. Cranked it up played with some settings and took a log. Every now and then my Pulse width still seems to drop to Zero for no reason I can find. Its not all the time just some time. I'm still gonna shield some other wires. just to be sure its not that. 

**highest rpm today was 3000


----------

